# Have You Ever Narrowly Avoided Disaster?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 10, 2018)

There have been a number of situations in which I have narrowly avoided a disaster (although there have, unfortunately, also been several situations in which I failed to avoid a disaster, as well), such as very nearly crashing into other cars when driving or almost being late for an important event.

            One particular instance in which I narrowly avoided disaster was when I went to my brother’s wedding in September; since I was his best man, I wrote a speech to read at the reception, but it was not until a half-hour after I had left my house that I realized that I had forgotten to print out my speech. Fortunately, I had with me the flash drive on which I had stored the speech, so I stopped at a store and asked an employee to print out the speech. When I first realized that I had forgotten to print out the speech, I was panicking, but I was immensely relieved when I printed it out at the store; to say that that was a close call would be a severe understatement, and I still remember that situation all too clearly, even several months later and despite the fact that I did avoid a disaster.

            What does everyone else say about this? Have there ever been any situations in which you narrowly avoided disaster?


----------



## Gin (Dec 10, 2018)

i remember one time when you asked me from where was the image in my avatar, and i had absolutely no idea

it was quite the potential disaster, for to not know the origin of the image in your avatar is the most egregious of forum faux-pas

however, i was fortunately able to make contact with an authority on malaysian magnadoodles with whom i was acquainted, and he informed me from where the image in my avatar originated

thus, i was able to punctually inform you from where was the image in my avatar, and the disaster was averted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 11, 2018)

I ran out of gas visiting my family for thanksgiving and someone gave me a ride to the gas station, that basically saved the day and I was only 15 minutes late


----------



## Katou (Dec 11, 2018)

there was a large earthquake before ... but i didn't know about it ... 

the bed was moving.. i thought someone was in there~

I perfectly narrowly avoided panicking ...


----------



## Xel (Dec 11, 2018)

I once narrowly avoided hitting a guy with a horse I was riding. She was galloping at full speed and decided to get really fucking close to the edge of the road where the dude was  Even if she saw him she didn't care about getting close enough to brush against him, I guess, which would have been dangerous, but in the end we avoided that.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2018)

There's plenty of times where I almost got my mom angry at me but avoided it.


----------



## Sequester (Dec 11, 2018)

Once in kindergarten our teacher asked us to name words that rhyme with _pig_. I had my hand raised since the beginning because I was confident I had a lot of _ig_ words in my arsenal. My nerves was continuously tested as one by one I watched my teacher call on other students who proceeded to steal *MY* answers!

_Wig_; _big_; _twig_; _dig _were all being taken by other shitheads, I had only one left that I knew.... but then my teacher called on the girl sitting next to me. All I can remember thinking  was ‘_don’t you dare say swig you little slut..’ 
_
but I watched in slow motion as she shattered my dreams with a demure “_swig_”. 

.......She had made a fool of me, and that wasn’t a transgression I would soon forget, but the story of my revenge is a tale for another day....  Immediately afterward I had planned to lower my weary dissatisfied arm.

I was not quick enough.

Almost as if it were a challenge my teacher shot her finger in my direction. All eyes were on me. Even the janitor who had been in the hallway poked his head in curiosity.

This was my moment.

I was either going to become a nobody that would be forgotten..... or I was going to become a P.S. 30 LEGEND!

My head was spinning trying to come up with a word I might have missed.... couldn’t think of any so I went down the alphabet ‘_Aig? Nono you fucking moron, how would you even pronounce that. Big is out of the picture.... cig? No, never put your faith in the letter C.... dig is taken and Eig has the same problem as Aig......’ _

I was computing these thoughts with 5-fucking-G WiFi back in ‘95, but even with that I knew I was out of time...... so I went with the best option, I stood up in defiance and shouted “*FIIIIIIIIIIG*!!!!” 

Everyone went silent for like...15 minutes... then my teacher started clapping and said “my god.... he’s right.... never in all my years of kindergartendry have my eyes beheld one so gifted...”

Then the whole room erupted with chants, “BUDDY! BUDDY! BUDDY!” The thieving hoe to my right embraced me (still didn’t save her from my wrath) and that small display of affection must have been infectious as everyone got up just to touch me.

My teacher wanted to step down from her position right there, but I convinced her not to... later that year she did end up naming her first born son after me though.

Well that was my story of how I punched crisis right in the face and made it my bitch.

[HASHTAG]#orthodox church of the tl;dr[/HASHTAG]  [HASHTAG]#look where being yourself has gotten you[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#lying out my @$$[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#teachmehowtodougie[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2018)

Sequester said:


> ‘_don’t you dare say swig you little slut..’ _


aren't kindergarten sluts rare?


----------



## Sequester (Dec 11, 2018)

Jim said:


> aren't kindergarten sluts rare?


"rare".... so you are you saying you've seen them jimbo?

you sicko, i was recalling a childhood memory... I would never refer to a innocent child in such a way.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2018)

Sequester said:


> "rare".... so you are you saying you've seen them jimbo?
> 
> you sicko, i was recalling a childhood memory... I would never refer to a innocent child in such a way.


But you just did?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One particular instance in which I narrowly avoided disaster was when I went to my brother’s wedding in September; since I was his best man, I wrote a speech to read at the reception, but it was not until a half-hour after I had left my house that I realized that I had forgotten to print out my speech. Fortunately, I had with me the flash drive on which I had stored the speech, so I stopped at a store and asked an employee to print out the speech. When I first realized that I had forgotten to print out the speech, I was panicking, but I was immensely relieved when I printed it out at the store; to say that that was a close call would be a severe understatement, and I still remember that situation all too clearly, even several months later and despite the fact that I did avoid a disaster.


That's disastrous?


----------



## Yamato (Dec 11, 2018)

Was driving on a wide residential street with cars parked along the street on both sides. Out of a sudden one car from the side parking makes a sudden u-turn. Slammed my brakes and was luckily able to avoid a collision. Was probably a few inches away. I just sat there in shock and relieved that we didn't crash. I think the other person in the car felt the same way, but should have looked twice before making a sudden u-turn.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2018)

It was snowing hard one day and I was driving somewhere. I notice all of a sudden that my car was slowly veering to the other side of the road and I almost lost all control of it. there weren't any guard rails so if I had driven off the road, then I'd be stuck in a snow ditch.  Not only that, but there was an oncoming car on the other side of the road coming at me. Luckily, I stayed calm and turned the wheel to the right as fast as I could while maintaining a decent speed. I was able to tokyo drift my way back to my side of the road and narrowly avoiding a collision. It was sick because as my car was in a 45 degree angle just sliding across this road, I can see the car getting closer and closer to my side. It would've hit me straight on.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2018)

I almost dated a drug addict.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 12, 2018)

Luiz said:


> I almost dated a drug addict.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 12, 2018)

I used to get bronchitis every winter when I was a kid, and would cough up lots of phlem all the time.

In elementary, I didn't want anyone to think it was anything more than a simple cough because seeing me spit out a bunch of mucus is gross and I had an image to uphold. So what I'd do is cough a little bit out at a time and just either swallow it back down or save it in my mouth and wait to be able to go to the bathroom and spit it out.

One day though, I coughed out so much that it filled my mouth. I couldn't swallow it and I couldn't go to the bathroom yet. Worse was that this girl was trying to talk to me, and all I could do was nod and shrug. As soon as she went away, I grabbed a bunch of notebook paper and spat it all in there, balled it up, and trashed it.

My image was saved, but it was close.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> phlem


Phlegm*


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Phlegm*



Where would we be without you, banana-man?


----------



## lacey (Dec 12, 2018)

Twice now, I've almost gotten into a car accident; first one was because I couldn't see the car coming because of the snow bank and I pulled out of the lot to leave. Second one was because I decided to use the back road after work after it had just snowed and I nearly went into a telephone pole when my car slid.

I mean, there's also that time where I would have died from hypoglycemia if my sister hadn't had to come into my room to ask me something.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2018)

I believe that I have spoken of the time that I nearly drowned when I was a child, but, more recently, several months ago, I nearly choked on a piece of sirloin steak that I was eating for dinner. I can still vividly recall the feeling of pure terror that I experienced when I realized that I could not breathe and also could not expel the food from my throat. Thankfully, I did eventually succeed in expelling the food, and I was immensely relieved, and, ever since that day, I have been very cautious whenever I eat red meat. On the other hand, if I had died in that situation, at least I would have died eating one of my favorite foods.



Mider T said:


> That's disastrous?



It very much would have been, as I had not memorized my speech and would have been forced to improvise it if I had not printed it out. Everyone at the wedding very much enjoyed my speech, and numerous people congratulated me, and I wonder what may have happened if I had improvised my speech, instead.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

NightyDragonJ said:


> It very much would have been, as I had not memorized my speech and would have been forced to improvise it if I had not printed it out. Everyone at the wedding very much enjoyed my speech, and numerous people congratulated me, and I wonder what may have happened if I had improvised my speech, instead.


I wouldn't call that disastrous.  Many people just wing that speech.  Ultimately it has no effect on the wedding as a whole.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't call that disastrous.  Many people just wing that speech.  Ultimately it has no effect on the wedding as a whole.



Say what you wish to say, but, regardless of what effect it had on my brother's wedding, my terror when I realized that I had forgotten to print my speech, and the relief that I felt when I did print it, were both very real and very intense.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2018)

NightyDragonJ said:


> Say what you wish to, regardless of what effect it had on my brother's wedding, my terror when I realized that I had forgotten to print my speech, and the relief that I felt when I did print it, were both very real and very intense.


We call that "making a mountain out of a molehill"


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2018)

NightyDragonJ said:


> I nearly choked on a piece of sirloin steak that I was eating for dinner. I can still vividly recall the feeling of pure terror that I experienced when I realized that I could not breathe and also could not expel the food from my throat. Thankfully, I did eventually succeed in expelling the food, and I was immensely relieved, and, ever since that day, I have been very cautious whenever I eat red meat. On the other hand, if I had died in that situation, at least I would have died eating one of my favorite foods.


That sounds like a story i heard on a documentary.

he had to give himself a self heimlich maneuver by jumping on a stool, with his stomach hitting the stool. It worked and saved his life.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> We call that "making a mountain out of a molehill"



If you were ever in such a situation, I am certain that you would not think that.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If you were ever in such a situation, I am certain that you would not think that.





DemonDragonJ said:


> If you were ever in such a situation, I am certain that you would not think that.


I wouldn't care, nobody would.  Ultimately it has no impact on the wedding.  I probably would just do a speech on the fly anyway, it's not serious enough to type and print up a pre-planned one.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't care, nobody would.  Ultimately it has no impact on the wedding.  I probably would just do a speech on the fly anyway, it's not serious enough to type and print up a pre-planned one.



DDJ read this like:


----------



## Natty (Dec 15, 2018)

I fought off muggers after they maced me out of nowhere. They took my mostly broken ipod that I got paid for by insurance from a car accident I was in, earlier that year. They weren't able to steal my wallet or my razr flip phone. Some neighbors in a yard nearby overheard me yelling "WHAT THE FUCK YAERIHIAGJKL" and chased them off.
**


----------



## Ashi (Dec 15, 2018)

Natty said:


> I fought off muggers after they maced me out of nowhere. They took my mostly broken ipod that I got paid for by insurance from a car accident I was in, earlier that year. They weren't able to steal my wallet or my razr flip phone. Some neighbors in a yard nearby overheard me yelling "WHAT THE FUCK YAERIHIAGJKL" and chased them off.
> **



????

Were you okay afterwards


----------



## Natty (Dec 15, 2018)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> ????
> 
> Were you okay afterwards



Yeah, called the cops after, got into a friend's shower, and had a freezing cold shower for over 4 hours. Got interrupted by the cops to give a police statement in the most pain I've ever been in my life. I asked them if there's anything that can ease the pain and they replied with "".

I think the worst part was after the whole ordeal: my gf at the time was going for ice cream and she asked what I wanted. I wanted a caramel drumstick. She came back with a vanilla one.

My friend's bathroom had residual pepper spray in it for a couple months. Every time you'd walk in there, your eyes would water and it'd be hard to breath.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 15, 2018)

Natty said:


> Yeah, called the cops after, got into a friend's shower, and had a freezing cold shower for over 4 hours. Got interrupted by the cops to give a police statement in the most pain I've ever been in my life. I asked them if there's anything that can ease the pain and they replied with "".
> 
> I think the worst part was after the whole ordeal: my gf at the time was going for ice cream and she asked what I wanted. I wanted a caramel drumstick. She came back with a vanilla one.
> 
> My friend's bathroom had residual pepper spray in it for a couple months. Every time you'd walk in there, your eyes would water and it'd be hard to breath.


The caramel one is sooo good too! Forkin’ airhead 

Anyway glad you were okay, who knows there might be some miscellaneous remedies for that stuff if you search for it 

God forbid it happen again


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2018)

Natty said:


> I think the worst part was after the whole ordeal: my gf at the time was going for ice cream and she asked what I wanted. I wanted a caramel drumstick. She came back with a vanilla one.


you must really like ice cream


----------



## Natty (Dec 15, 2018)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> The caramel one is sooo good too! Forkin’ airhead
> 
> Anyway glad you were okay, who knows there might be some miscellaneous remedies for that stuff if you search for it
> 
> God forbid it happen again



IKR??

There is remedies but the police didn't know of any, and this was in the era of 0 smartphones and no wifi (I was like 19)

I should've broken up with her then and there, it would of avoided a larger headache down the line.



Jim said:


> you must really like ice cream



The caramel flavour would've brightened up that night by a 1000. Instead it was brightened up by 100. I was still appreciative of the gift, but I was so exhausted I couldn't hide the disappointment. I made a very visibly disappointed face, my ex later told me "it was like I killed your puppy."

And yes I fucking love ice cream.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 15, 2018)

I avoided hitting this woman who was texting on her phone and didnt stop at the stop sign cause she was to busy texting to see it but sadly i couldnt avoid the light pole my car ran into trying to avoid her.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 16, 2018)

Not something I remember but apparently as a toddler I once climbed to the kitchen window and my mother took me out of it when I was leaning over it. We lived in a 9th floor.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 16, 2018)

ane said:


> Not something I remember but apparently as a toddler I once climbed to the kitchen window and my mother took me out of it when I was leaning over it. We lived in a 9th floor.



Damn good thing your mom caught you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 16, 2018)

ane said:


> Not something I remember but apparently as a toddler I once climbed to the kitchen window and my mother took me out of it when I was leaning over it. We lived in a 9th floor.



 How the hell did you get that high up?(to the window I mean)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> How the hell did you get that high up?(to the window I mean)



Well,  not sure exactly. Back then we had a portable table so maybe it was open by the window,  or I uses the oven that was near,  but I don't think it was near enough for such a short person. My brother is one year younger than me so I also assume that my mom must have been a bit overwhelmed taking care of a toddler and a baby at the time and didn't see me climb,  just up there


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 16, 2018)

ane said:


> Well,  not sure exactly. Back then we had a portable table so maybe it was open by the window,  or I uses the oven that was near,  but I don't think it was near enough for such a short person. My brother is one year younger than me so I also assume that my mom must have been a bit overwhelmed taking care of a toddler and a baby at the time and didn't see me climb,  just up there



Possible. I used to climb countertops as a toddler somehow, so I can see that happening.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2018)

ane said:


> Not something I remember but apparently as a toddler I once climbed to the kitchen window and my mother took me out of it when I was leaning over it. We lived in a 9th floor.


the same thing happened to me when i was like 4 or 5

that was the first (and only) time my mum hit me, i think


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 16, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> the same thing happened to me when i was like 4 or 5
> 
> that was the first (and only) time my mum hit me, i think



Kids come with a self destruction program. We are lucky there aren't more accidents.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2018)

what does happen to the parent if a kid dies over something like that? Do the parents get sent to jail for negligence?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 16, 2018)

Jim said:


> what does happen to the parent if a kid dies over something like that? Do the parents get sent to jail for negligence?



Yep.


----------



## Ashi (Dec 16, 2018)

That reminds me

One of my friends climbed over the railing of a stairway once, after joking about being spiderman. We were pretty high up but somehow I managed to help him get back over safely


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 16, 2018)

No joke have almost been killed 5 times. Avoided via Luck.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2018)

Jim said:


> what does happen to the parent if a kid dies over something like that? Do the parents get sent to jail for negligence?



I sincerely hope not, because I feel that the government should not have the right to judge a person's parenting ability; that is strictly a private matter between parents and children.



ane said:


> Kids come with a self destruction program. We are lucky there aren't more accidents.



I hope that this is not too callous to say, but that is Darwinism in effect; those who are unfit to survive shall not survive.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No joke have almost been killed 5 times. Avoided via Luck.



Would you be willing to share the details of those events with the rest of the forum?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Would you be willing to share the details of those events with the rest of the forum?


Sure.

Age 1mo: Dad is carrying me slips sends me flying I just happen to land in snow bank avoiding the surrounding icy pavement.

Age 2yrs: Fell at a lesser known waterfall called Glens Falls. My head avoiding every rock during the 15 foot plunge.

Age 3yrs: had an 80 pound bundle of roofing shingles fall off our 2 story house and come so close to killing me it literally shaved hair off my head.

Age 12yrs: stabbed left flank. Avoided anything major including spleen and stomach.

Age 13yrs: dirt bike accident. Landed on a pile of rocks head first helmet shattered. Avoided death or paralysis.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No joke have almost been killed 5 times. Avoided via Luck.


Andrew Luck?


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> There have been a number of situations in which I have narrowly avoided a disaster (although there have, unfortunately, also been several situations in which I failed to avoid a disaster, as well), such as very nearly crashing into other cars when driving or almost being late for an important event.
> 
> One particular instance in which I narrowly avoided disaster was when I went to my brother’s wedding in September; since I was his best man, I wrote a speech to read at the reception, but it was not until a half-hour after I had left my house that I realized that I had forgotten to print out my speech. Fortunately, I had with me the flash drive on which I had stored the speech, so I stopped at a store and asked an employee to print out the speech. When I first realized that I had forgotten to print out the speech, I was panicking, but I was immensely relieved when I printed it out at the store; to say that that was a close call would be a severe understatement, and I still remember that situation all too clearly, even several months later and despite the fact that I did avoid a disaster.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this? Have there ever been any situations in which you narrowly avoided disaster?



First world problems, daaaamn.

You should check what ,,disaster" means first before making such thread. There are people out there who face true nature disasters, starving, losing homes and families and here you are talking about forgeting to print a damn speech, JFC ddj, think, THINK.

Edit:

Oh god dammit



DemonDragonJ said:


> I sincerely hope not, because I feel that the government should not have the right to judge a person's parenting ability; that is strictly a private matter between parents and children.



So when a parent beats their child or is drunk all the time then its their private business. Its like you live in a fucking bubble ddj. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that this is not too callous to say, but that is Darwinism in effect; those who are unfit to survive shall not survive.



Oh irony and sweet ignorance.


----------



## Braiyan (Dec 17, 2018)

Nearly impaled a person once with a javelin while we were practicing throws. Not on purpose though, they strayed into my lane  while I was winding up my throw. Then they had the nerve to say I was getting in _*their*_ way


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 17, 2018)

Braiyan said:


> Nearly impaled a person once with a javelin while we were practicing throws. Not on purpose though, they strayed into my lane  while I was winding up my throw. Then they had the nerve to say I was getting in _*their*_ way



Sounds like _they_ avoided the disaster. You just avoided prison.


----------



## Braiyan (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Sounds like _they_ avoided the disaster. You just avoided prison.



Well, going to prison as a teen would be a disaster too


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 17, 2018)

Braiyan said:


> Well, going to prison as a teen would be a disaster too



Not if you become best buds with the biggest guy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sure.
> 
> Age 1mo: Dad is carrying me slips sends me flying I just happen to land in snow bank avoiding the surrounding icy pavement.
> 
> ...



Wow, that is very intense, and I am very glad that you survived each of those incidents.



HisokaRollin said:


> First world problems, daaaamn.
> 
> You should check what ,,disaster" means first before making such thread. There are people out there who face true nature disasters, starving, losing homes and families and here you are talking about forgeting to print a damn speech, JFC ddj, think, THINK.



Did you miss the part where I have nearly died, twice?



HisokaRollin said:


> So when a parent beats their child or is drunk all the time then its their private business. Its like you live in a fucking bubble ddj.



I am starting to think that you have some personal dislike of me; did I do something to personally offend you?


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am starting to think that you have some personal dislike of me; did I do something to personally offend you?


don't take such things so personally


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2018)

Jim said:


> don't take such things so personally



This is not the first time @HisokaRollin has criticized a post that I made, and, as far as I know, I have never personally insulted her.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 18, 2018)

i'm pretty sure she just felt a strong dislike towards your post about babies and social darwinism


----------



## Muah (Dec 18, 2018)

almost fell into grand canyon. fell bust my ass and my father pulled me out right before i went over the edge. 

as a kid i figured that if the grandcanyon didnt have safety rails it must be safe to go climbing around the edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Dec 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is not the first time @HisokaRollin has criticized a post that I made, and, as far as I know, I have never personally insulted her.



You should be prepared for criticism when you post radical beliefs.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Did you miss the part where I have nearly died, twice?



What, crushing into other cars while driving? This kinda happens to anyone who sits behind a wheel regulary. I had incidents like that too so cant say im impressed.

And I believe that when it comes to disliking people it should come from the way they view and threat others. If you believe in social darwinism then I cant say i like you. Not to mention how you came out as both hypocrite and ignorant by expresing those beliefs.

You seem overall nice and polite but stuff you write when you go a little deeper are pretty disturbing, be it family relations, thoughts about animals or social rights.

More and more you seem to me like a scary, childlish and selfish person hiding behing polite and kind skin.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 18, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> What, crushing into other cars while driving? This kinda happens to anyone who sits behind a wheel regulary. I had incidents like that too so cant say im impressed.



No, I am not referring to that; when I was a child, barely in double-digits of age, I nearly drowned, and then, earlier this year, I nearly choked on a piece of sirloin steak.



HisokaRollin said:


> And I believe that when it comes to disliking people it should come from the way they view and threat others. If you believe in social darwinism then I cant say i like you. Not to mention how you came out as both hypocrite and ignorant by expresing those beliefs.



I never said that I actually was a believer of social Darwinism, I was merely pointing out an example of it in effect.



HisokaRollin said:


> You seem overall nice and polite but stuff you write when you go a little deeper are pretty disturbing, be it family relations, thoughts about animals or social rights.
> 
> More and more you seem to me like a scary, childlish and selfish person hiding behing polite and kind skin.



Not this, again; I have now lost count of the number of people who have formed this belief about me, and it is very annoying; why does everyone keep thinking that I am a sociopath?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 18, 2018)

"My life is pretty tough..."

"Why do you say that?"

"My village is constantly raided by rebel soldiers who steal our women and kill anyone who tries to resist. Just last week they took my sister."

"Yeah, that is pretty awful. I know how you feel though. I once choked on a piece of Sirloin. Whew!"


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> If you believe in social darwinism then I cant say i like you.


Where is this social Darwinism discussion? I'd like to catch up


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Not this, again; I have now lost count of the number of people who have formed this belief about me, and it is very annoying; why does everyone keep thinking that I am a sociopath?


People think I'm a sociopath too, among many other things .

Don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 19, 2018)

No, cause we are still on this forum. And, this place is a huge disaster.


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sure.
> 
> Age 1mo: Dad is carrying me slips sends me flying I just happen to land in snow bank avoiding the surrounding icy pavement.
> 
> ...



Oh shit.  
That feeling you get when you nearly die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> "My village is constantly raided by rebel soldiers who steal our women and kill anyone who tries to resist. Just last week they took my sister."
> 
> "Yeah, that is pretty awful. I know how you feel though. I once choked on a piece of Sirloin. Whew!"



Which of those two events do you believe happens more often? I live in a very peaceful region of the world, so, for me, nearly choking to death _is_ a major deal.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Which of those two events do you believe happens more often? I live in a very peaceful region of the world, so, for me, nearly choking to death _is_ a major deal.



That's terrible.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> That's terrible.



I hope that that is not sarcasm.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that that is not sarcasm.



I'm saying it's terrible that you seriously think that choking on steak is as much of a disaster as a village that gets raided by rebel soldiers. 

I'm sure most of us here live in 'peaceful' parts of the world. Will any of us list choking on expensive meat as a tragedy that's happened to us in our lives? No. It's the very epitome of a First World problem.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I'm saying it's terrible that you seriously think that choking on steak is as much of a disaster as a village that gets raided by rebel soldiers.
> 
> I'm sure most of us here live in 'peaceful' parts of the world. Will any of us list choking on expensive meat as a tragedy that's happened to us in our lives? No. It's the very epitome of a First World problem.



Are you saying that I should never have started this thread, at all?

And what about when I nearly drowned when I was a child? Surely that would qualify as a disaster?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that I should never have started this thread, at all?
> 
> And what about when I nearly drowned when I was a child? Surely that would qualify as a disaster?



I'm saying you shouldn't seriously try to defend yourself with petty arguments of what a disaster is in your bubble world of a life. 

For a general list? Okay. You almost drowned, you got in a wreck? Swell. Most people here listed similar things.

But if someone compares your accidents with major ones like starvation, homelessness, etc, and you fire back with steaks and water? You come off as really arrogant. My quotes post was meant to be a joke, but apparently it was dead on. 

You can make whatever thread you want, and post whatever you feel. But to suggest that petty issues like speeches, almost drowning, and choking on food are 'disasters' comparable to kidnappings and murder is just...well, terrible.


----------



## epyoncloud (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> "My life is pretty tough..."
> 
> "Why do you say that?"
> 
> ...




life sucks when you live in any era or period.

the things you said are still present in middle east, besides we have alot of other threats.

stability and routine is an illusion, and unemployment and poverty sucks.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 19, 2018)

epyoncloud said:


> life sucks when you live in any era or period.
> 
> the things you said are still present in middle east, besides we have alot of other threats.
> 
> stability and routine is an illusion, and unemployment and poverty sucks.



Middle East, Africa, Brazil, and other areas with people who face true problems worthy of being called disasters.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm surprised nobody jumped on what I said


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 20, 2018)

Jim said:


> I'm surprised nobody jumped on what I said



Are you an e-masochist?


----------



## mali (Dec 20, 2018)

My country of birth was going through a particularly bleak phase (civil war and strife) when I was younger so that was disastrous. A murdered immediate family member being the final straw in deciding to flee. Some other deciding factors included, but not limited to; cousins getting killed, neighbours house getting hit with a bazooka and wanton armed robbery. I was sheltered from most of it but I still caught glimpses of things I'd rather not have. 

I've had two more "close shaves" in England but the situations weren't as precarious, luckily.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Are you an e-masochist?


I mean compared to how you reacted to DDJ's


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 20, 2018)

Jim said:


> I mean compared to how you reacted to DDJ's



What?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I'm saying you shouldn't seriously try to defend yourself with petty arguments of what a disaster is in your bubble world of a life.
> 
> For a general list? Okay. You almost drowned, you got in a wreck? Swell. Most people here listed similar things.
> 
> ...



When I started this thread, I was not at all envisioning the types of "disasters" that you mentioned; I was expecting everyone to post experiences that were similar to what I posted.



Mali said:


> My country of birth was going through a particularly bleak phase (civil war and strife) when I was younger so that was disastrous. A murdered immediate family member being the final straw in deciding to flee. Some other deciding factors included, but not limited to; cousins getting killed, neighbours house getting hit with a bazooka and wanton armed robbery. I was sheltered from most of it but I still caught glimpses of things I'd rather not have.
> 
> I've had two more "close shaves" in England but the situations weren't as precarious, luckily.



Wow, that is most horrible, indeed; I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## lacey (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh, I forgot about another time where I would have died had my sister not had to come into my room to ask me something. 

I would have died in my sleep probably, which is the best way to go, but I don't think I would have been ready anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2018)

Selena said:


> Oh, I forgot about another time where I would have died had my sister not had to come into my room to ask me something.
> 
> I would have died in my sleep probably, which is the best way to go, but I don't think I would have been ready anyway.


What'd she ask you?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2018)

Selena said:


> Oh, I forgot about another time where I would have died had my sister not had to come into my room to ask me something.
> 
> I would have died in my sleep probably, which is the best way to go, but I don't think I would have been ready anyway.





Mider T said:


> What'd she ask you?



I agree with @Mider T; what are the details of that occurrence, unless you prefer to not share them?


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes! The time my house was on fire when I was home alone but their were no signs the alarms didn't go off and I didnt smell any smoke. I just had a bad feeling and went outside then immediatley realized the roof was on fire. But if I had just choose to ignore it I would have died LOL


----------



## nobody (Dec 21, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Yes! The time my house was on fire when I was home alone but their were no signs the alarms didn't go off and I didnt smell any smoke. I just had a bad feeling and went outside then immediatley realized the roof was on fire. But if I had just choose to ignore it I would have died LOL


 
Something similar to this happened to me in late 2006.


----------



## lacey (Dec 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What'd she ask you?





DemonDragonJ said:


> I agree with @Mider T; what are the details of that occurrence, unless you prefer to not share them?


I don't remember, it was at least a decade ago; probably something menial like regarding chores or something. My blood sugar plummeted during the night, so when she came into my room in the morning I was unresponsive, and she had to call 911. My sister asked me later if I ever felt them put the IV in me, because I shrieked when they did. I don't remember it happening at all. Literally just woke up to my dad, sister, aunt, and other people surrounding me in my room, and after realizing I wasn't dreaming, I panicked and started crying. It was a pretty wild way to wake up lol. I had a habit of sleeping until around noon time, and normally nobody bothered me until after I woke up. Hence why I would have died in my sleep, nobody would have realized anything was wrong until my dad came home much later in the evening.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 22, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Yes! The time my house was on fire when I was home alone but their were no signs the alarms didn't go off and I didnt smell any smoke. I just had a bad feeling and went outside then immediatley realized the roof was on fire. But if I had just choose to ignore it I would have died LOL





Selena said:


> I don't remember, it was at least a decade ago; probably something menial like regarding chores or something. My blood sugar plummeted during the night, so when she came into my room in the morning I was unresponsive, and she had to call 911. My sister asked me later if I ever felt them put the IV in me, because I shrieked when they did. I don't remember it happening at all. Literally just woke up to my dad, sister, aunt, and other people surrounding me in my room, and after realizing I wasn't dreaming, I panicked and started crying. It was a pretty wild way to wake up lol. I had a habit of sleeping until around noon time, and normally nobody bothered me until after I woke up. Hence why I would have died in my sleep, nobody would have realized anything was wrong until my dad came home much later in the evening.



Wow! Those were both very close calls, and I am very glad that the both of your survived those encounters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> choose


Chosen*


----------



## StarlightAshley (Dec 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Chosen*


Stop being a grammar banananazi


----------



## Asriel (Dec 23, 2018)

I was almost in a high speed crash on a highway back in 2012. Wasn't the driver, but we nearly got sandwiched between two semis.

And more recently I almost entered a diabetic coma. Not sure how to explain where my motivation came from,  but I put the effort in to successfully turn my blood sugar levels around to where they became manageable right in the nick of time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 23, 2018)

Asriel said:


> Not sure how to explain where my motivation came from,


Uhm, like, maybe, just not wanting to die? 

I once almost choked to death on candy when I was very young.


----------



## Kisame (Dec 24, 2018)

When I was like 12 my brother and I shared a room, one time we left the house for a little while and came back to find the ceiling fan had fallen on the floor while it was on/spinning. Many of my PS2's wires got severed.

Thing is, me and my brother always sit directly under the fan when we're watching TV or playing video games, so we likely would have been injured/dead had we not gone out at that specific time. Funny thing is, we only went and came back in less than an hour.


----------



## lacey (Dec 25, 2018)

Asriel said:


> IAnd more recently I almost entered a diabetic coma. Not sure how to explain where my motivation came from,  but I put the effort in to successfully turn my blood sugar levels around to where they became manageable right in the nick of time.


You a Type 1, by any chance? jw


----------



## Asriel (Dec 26, 2018)

Selena said:


> You a Type 1, by any chance? jw


No type 2.


BlueDemon said:


> Uhm, like, maybe, just not wanting to die?
> 
> I once almost choked to death on candy when I was very young.


No. I very much wanted to die. I just... changed one day.


----------



## lacey (Dec 26, 2018)

Asriel said:


> No type 2.


Ohhh, okay.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2018)

Asriel said:


> No. I very much wanted to die. I just... changed one day.


That puts  things into perspective. I'm glad you changed!


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 12, 2019)

When I was a toddler, I nearly drowned in our dam - I slipped in under the fence and went walking into the water. Apparently my father looked behind him, saw I wasn't there anymore, then looked in the dam and saw the water closing over my head. He had to race down and get me out of there.
...My family enrolled me in swimming lessons very shortly thereafter.

Much later, as an adult, I was driving to work and my car went off the road to pick a fight with a tree. The tree was very small which is probably the only reason I'm still alive.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I sincerely hope not, because I feel that the government should not have the right to judge a person's parenting ability; that is strictly a private matter between parents and children.


What the fuck. So you think abusive parents just own their children and should be allowed to do whatever they like to them? The parent-child relationship is not an equal one, and children are actually pretty helpless in the face of abuse and neglect. The government getting involved is a way to balance out that issue by giving children some form of advocate.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I hope that this is not too callous to say, but that is Darwinism in effect; those who are unfit to survive shall not survive.


No, dude. Social Darwinism is a critical misunderstanding of Darwin's theories, and a critical misunderstanding of how humans function as a social species, which makes your statement callous _and_ ignorant.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2019)

Takaya said:


> What the fuck. So you think abusive parents just own their children and should be allowed to do whatever they like to them? The parent-child relationship is not an equal one, and children are actually pretty helpless in the face of abuse and neglect. The government getting involved is a way to balance out that issue by giving children some form of advocate.



Of course I am not saying that; you are compeltely misinterpreting my words. I was saying that parents should not be blamed if they give their best efforts to raise their children, but their children inflict grievous harm upon themselves in spite of those efforts, such as by deciding to take their parents' car for a drive before taking driver's education, or drinking alcohol before possessing sufficient maturity to not overdose on it.



Takaya said:


> No, dude. Social Darwinism is a critical misunderstanding of Darwin's theories, and a critical misunderstanding of how humans function as a social species, which makes your statement callous _and_ ignorant.



In that case, I should not have used Darwin's name in my previous post, but I still maintain that some people are simply more adept at surviving than are others.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Of course I am not saying that; you are compeltely misinterpreting my words. I was saying that parents should not be blamed if they give their best efforts to raise their children, but their children inflict grievous harm upon themselves in spite of those efforts, such as by deciding to take their parents' car for a drive before taking driver's education, or drinking alcohol before possessing sufficient maturity to not overdose on it.


I'm not misinterpreting your words, you're the one making blanket statements. 'that is strictly a private matter between parents and children.' And you were replying to Jim, who was asking if parents went to jail for negligence... *in the context of* a conversation about _very small children_ potentially falling out of windows while not watched. 

Context.

It's real bloody important, dude.

And a parent who is not watching their very small child... may in fact be justifiably investigated to see if they were negligent.

The conversation was about little kids being able to get themselves into strife, not 15-yr-old Susie Drunk-Driver whose parents have raised her as well as they can manage to an age where she could be expected to think about consequences. Toddlers do not and cannot grasp consequences.



DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, I should not have used Darwin's name in my previous post, but I still maintain that some people are simply more adept at surviving than are others.


We're a social species. We take care of those members of our society who are disabled, infirm, too old or too young to survive unaided. That social cohesion is what makes us stronger.

Humanity and its precursors have been offering social support to each other since the Neanderthal days, if not even earlier. .

This has been part of the growth of humanity. Casting that aside for some puerile claim that 'those who are unfit to survive shall not survive' ignores the basic underpinnings of human society in favour of an ahistoric and frankly immature belief that people exist purely as individuals, without any connection to a wider society.

It also makes you less compassionate than some tribe of Neanderthals, but hey, maybe that's the aesthetic you want to go with.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I'm not misinterpreting your words, you're the one making blanket statements. 'that is strictly a private matter between parents and children.' And you were replying to Jim, who was asking if parents went to jail for negligence... *in the context of* a conversation about _very small children_ potentially falling out of windows while not watched.
> 
> Context.
> 
> ...



In that case, I feel that such parents should be punished by having their children taken from them, but not fined or imprisoned, since it was _their_ choice to have children, not the choice of the government.



Takaya said:


> We're a social species. We take care of those members of our society who are disabled, infirm, too old or too young to survive unaided. That social cohesion is what makes us stronger.
> 
> Humanity and its precursors have been offering social support to each other since the Neanderthal days, if not even earlier. .
> 
> ...



I take care of my grandmother because she is my grandmother, and I love her, but I will not do the same for any strangers, because I have no emotional connection to them. On occasion, I donate money to my church, but, mostly, I care about people who are emotionally close to me; if a deadly plague afflicted the world, but did not kill anyone about whom I care, I would not be upset.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jan 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, I feel that such parents should be punished by having their children taken from them, but not fined or imprisoned, since it was _their_ choice to have children, not the choice of the government.


So if they commit illegal acts upon their kids, it's all fine because they chose to have those kids? They shouldn't face the full extent of the law? Wow, you're really operating on moon logic, aren't you?



DemonDragonJ said:


> I take care of my grandmother because she is my grandmother, and I love her, but I will not do the same for any strangers, because I have no emotional connection to them. On occasion, I donate money to my church, but, mostly, I care about people who are emotionally close to me; if a deadly plague afflicted the world, but did not kill anyone about whom I care, I would not be upset.


Handy hint: that's the kind of thing it's frequently considered socially unacceptable to say.

"Oh no, those poor people. I hope things get better soon." Practice that platitude until you can at least sound like you mean it. Scrub all traces of 'the strong survive' from what you say. If you can't think like a compassionate human being, you can at least pretend to.

And your decision to make this about yourself is noted once again. I post an explanation that says humans have been looking after their infirm for ages, and you decide your best response is 'well I don't care'? That's not even close to a rebuttal of the fact that humans are a social species, that we help each other and live in societal groups.

It's just a declaration that something most humans throughout the millennia have used to progress and create social cohesion isn't something you're good at doing.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 12, 2019)

One time I was supposed to walk home from school. I had never walked home from school by myself before and I also had forgotten my bus pass. The halfway point between my school and my house (which was about 16 blocks), was my auntie's house. I stopped there to rest, and I ended up falling asleep on her couch. When I woke up, on the news there had been a big gang shootout between my aunts house and my house that resulted in a lot of people being hurt and the exact time I was supposed to walk through the neighborhood. It was crazy.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2019)

@Takaya, I do not not wish to debate this subject forever; we are drifting away from the original subject of this thread, so I would prefer to keep this thread focused on its original subject.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 20, 2019)

Kairi said:


> One time I was supposed to walk home from school. I had never walked home from school by myself before and I also had forgotten my bus pass. The halfway point between my school and my house (which was about 16 blocks), was my auntie's house. I stopped there to rest, and I ended up falling asleep on her couch. When I woke up, on the news there had been a big gang shootout between my aunts house and my house that resulted in a lot of people being hurt and the exact time I was supposed to walk through the neighborhood. It was crazy.



Wow, that is harsh; I am so glad that you were not injured.


----------

